# Lighting for 30*30*20cm nano aquarium



## Jake :D (12 Oct 2009)

I want to set up an aquarium similar to the 1 created by george farmer in his nano nurturing article.I plan to use a wave solaris 18w tropical light.Does anyone know the dimensions because i can't find them anywere, i don't know if it's too long  !If so would this be an appropriate light??

--------
*Mod Edit: *I'm sorry, but that was just offending my eyes. If you want help, it's best to make sure others can at least read what you're posting! 

SteveUK.
--------


----------



## Garuf (12 Oct 2009)

Dear lord son, put it in an eye sight friendly colour! 
If you can get them the 18w superfish clip on lights are perfect, if not a pair of 11w or 9w arcadias would be fine.


----------



## Jake :D (12 Oct 2009)

Sorry about the colour haha !Unfortunately can't find the superfish 1....Ive used the arc pods before and quite liked them.Although this time i wanted just the one light if possible.Is the wave solaris 18w no good??


----------



## Garuf (12 Oct 2009)

I think they might actually be identical to the superfish one. Either way, I have a 11" cube which is a very similar size and i used to use two of them but I found that I only really needed one. Get the 18w one, watch your co2 like a hawk and enjoy.


----------



## Jake :D (12 Oct 2009)

Okay thanks for your help! I shall probably have ago with that light


----------



## Jake :D (12 Oct 2009)

I'm having second thoughts now since id like to have ago at using DIY co2 ive only ever used liquid carbon before.And with 18w of light i thought is maybe over kill and asking for problems.Would 11w be enough to grow HC and similar?I know the WPG goes out the window but it is still 3.6 WPG!


----------



## Garuf (12 Oct 2009)

It might be enough, you'd have to try. If you're liquid dosing I'd suggest it's superior to diy co2 which fluctuates pretty badly. A few people on here are of the belief that it's flow not light that dictates what you can grow in nanos so as long as you've got excellent flow you should be okay.


----------



## jimbo (13 Oct 2009)

Jake :D said:
			
		

> I want to set up an aquarium similar to the 1 created by george farmer in his nano nurturing article.I plan to use a wave solaris 18w tropical light.Does anyone know the dimensions because i can't find them anywere, i don't know if it's too long  !If so would this be an appropriate light??
> 
> --------
> *Mod Edit: *I'm sorry, but that was just offending my eyes. If you want help, it's best to make sure others can at least read what you're posting!
> ...


I have the wave solaris 18w  which came with the 30cm wave cubo tank & it's the perfect size for the tank. It's about 27cm long & 5.5cm wide. I don't think it would be over kill if you use co2.


----------



## Superman (13 Oct 2009)

There were some 30cm luminaires on ebay a while ago, I nearly got one.
I have a 11w dennerle clip on with my 30cm tank, it does it's job but I always feel it could do with some more wattage.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Oct 2009)

Try emailing the seller?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wave-Solaris-18w- ... 286.c0.m14

Also worth considering this one, just got mine and its a nice light for a nano. Gives you a bit of flexibility of the amount of light you use as well, from 8w, 16w to 24w.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BOYU-T5-8W-x-3-Aq ... 286.c0.m14

Sam


----------



## Jake :D (15 Oct 2009)

*Thank you for your replies,i've got lots to consider now!   *


----------



## jimbo (17 Oct 2009)

To be honest,  after seeing how much money the wave lighting unit is as a stand alone unit it's not worth the expense. I got the lighting unit with a tank & a filter for Â£55 including postage off ebay. Â£30 plus postage costs seems very steep for a mostly plastic light with metallic silver paint as a reflector.


----------



## bumcrumb (15 Jan 2010)

does anyone know if there is a 30cm luminaire out yet for small tanks?
ive been looking around for a non clip on light for my new opti white 12x10x8 tank.
any one have any views/ideas or links to a desk light or some kind of modern/sleek looking light?
cheers all


----------



## Garuf (15 Jan 2010)

There are some on ebay from the orient but I've heard rumours of poor quality, the're nice and cheap though so you get what you pay for.


----------



## bumcrumb (15 Jan 2010)

yeh i just had a look at them, its about 29cm, 18wx2 right?
what do other people use on there 12" nanos?


----------



## Garuf (15 Jan 2010)

I've used 2x 18w's some people have used 2x 11w all of them seem fine though. I found 18w plenty, 36w was absolutely brilliant in terms of speed and growth but you tiptoe a fine line when it comes to algae.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Jan 2010)

Ive got one of these, which I find is perfect for my 30cm cube.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BOYU-T5-8W-x-3-Aq ... 286.c0.m14

Sam


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

You have a cube?! I'd love to see pictures, Sam.


----------

